# Moving to HK ..



## sangeetac (Dec 13, 2010)

Hi .. I'll be moving to HK within the next 2 weeks and am currently searching for a place to live. If anyone knows of anyone who's looking for a flatmate or knows of an apart / flat / studio that is for rent, do advice.

Many thanks!


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

sangeetac said:


> Hi .. I'll be moving to HK within the next 2 weeks and am currently searching for a place to live. If anyone knows of anyone who's looking for a flatmate or knows of an apart / flat / studio that is for rent, do advice.
> 
> Many thanks!


wow two weeks and you haven't done anything to find a place to stay????


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

Yeah true well why not hit a nice hotel then do the search? JW


----------



## canadiangwailo (Dec 30, 2010)

What's ur budget? im looking for a place too.



sangeetac said:


> Hi .. I'll be moving to HK within the next 2 weeks and am currently searching for a place to live. If anyone knows of anyone who's looking for a flatmate or knows of an apart / flat / studio that is for rent, do advice.
> 
> Many thanks!


----------



## sangeetac (Dec 13, 2010)

Well, I didnt really want to do much until my visa was approved but it was approved much earlier than I thought! But the comp has decided to provide a service apart for a month to give me some time to search for a place, which is great!!

I'm looking for something between 7k-8k ..


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

There are many apartments in that price range (400 to 500 sq ft). JW


----------

